

Buell is Dead - jasongullickson
http://www.buell.com/en_us/

======
swombat
I hate to be the one to say it, I know I'm not supposed to, but...

How is this Hacker News? I didn't even know what "Buell" was until I clicked
on the link. Are most american hackers motorcycle afficionados? Is Buell a
super-important brand in the US, like Michael Jackson? Does this have an
impact on start-ups? Was this Buell company a haven for hacker minds? Is this
intellectually gratifying? I can't quite fathom why this got posted here.

Edit: instead of downvoting, please do explain. I'm clearly missing some
essential bit of hacker culture here.

~~~
pxlpshr
Well, I think it's more related to HN from an engineering/innovation
standpoint than the Tiger Woods earns $1B article that circulated here last
week. I was downvoted and told to see the "rules" to a site I've been visiting
for ~2 years.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=862601>

I think it's just a matter of growth and therefore dilution.

~~~
allenbrunson
it looks to me like news.yc doesn't ever suffer from "dilution." the editors
are very active, they'd kill this in a heartbeat if they thought it was off-
topic. it could still happen.

------
MikeRB23
This is especially surprising given the new high production value ads they've
been rotating on TV and online. Sad to see them go as well, I hope Erik
continues to innovate.

------
fishercs
Buell has always made amazing bikes, pretty hard to compete with the cheaper
japanese bikes though but they always seemed to offer something a little more
unique and different than their japanese counterparts.

I'm sad to see them go.

------
mikeryan
With this comes opportunity.

I hope he goes on to create a new motorcycle brand.

------
jws
The brand, not the man.

~~~
dotcoma
even though it certainly looks like he has taken a hard hit.

------
jasongullickson
A great (and now tragic) story of one man's vision to take on the world,
create a great product, become absorbed into a gigantic corporation and then
cast aside when times get tough.

